# Why no bucks fans?



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldent susspect this to be the team with the least amount of fans on the boards, now the nuggets...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Well...they are not the most exciting team. Also they traded away their best player for a guy who is gonna walk next year...:grinning:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Why you guys down on my bucks? they traded Rayray for GP (cap room), Dmase (best dunker in east), and #14 pick (probably Sweetney, known to me as Tractor Traylor #2). they made the playoffs with no team chemistry, have a solid future (Haislip, Dmase, Redd, Gadsuric, cap room, and #8 pick), and a good front office (Grunfeld), Once they find a coach that won't quit on them, and get rid of big contracts (Ervin Johnson, Tim Thomas(still some flashes of potential, he's only 24), Anthony Mason, and Jason Caffey (plays well, just never plays)), we will be on top of the east once again. :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

correction, we traded the #14 pick, who I predict will flop


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> correction, we traded the #14 pick, who I predict will flop


Umm...you don't even know who will get selected and your predicting a flop ?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sure, why not.


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

*I'm a Bucks fan...*

I'm a Bucks fan...I just haven't posted much...until now...you kinda guilted me out of my silence! :grinning:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Dmase (best dunker in east)


the guy in my avatar woulda beat dmase in any of his lame dunk contest apperiences


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

nobody wants to post nothing


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I wouldent susspect this to be the team with the least amount of fans on the boards, now the nuggets...



Well ... I was a fan when you had Ray Allen, Cassell and Anthony Peeler. NOW, that they're gone --- you only have Payton (I guess) and he just doesn't look right there.

There's no longer a personality, IMO, atleast for us outsiders to be lured back. Things can change.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I'm a Bucks fan...*



> Originally posted by <b>MattFlair</b>!
> I'm a Bucks fan...I just haven't posted much...until now...you kinda guilted me out of my silence! :grinning:


Hey, if that works! 

I'd really like to build this forum up and get some good conversation going here... if it takes some serious guilt-trippin to do it, I can accept that!


----------

